# Another AGW death knell?



## Gilligan

We can hope so.

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/12/10/the-unsinkable-german-anti-co2-titanic-just-found-its-iceberg/


----------



## Gilligan

Hottest year evah.   LOL...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2915061/Nasa-climate-scientists-said-2014-warmest-year-record-38-sure-right.html


----------



## jesj

I'm not sure if folks here consider NOAA as a reputable source above the Daily Mail, but for those who understand statistics, here's this:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/global/2014/13/supplemental/page-1


----------



## Gilligan

Some of us can read. The Daily Mail is not a "source"..it is a newspaper. The *source* for the story was NASA..specifically the GISS. 

You are welcome.

And regardless... the models are pitifully out of whack with the data.

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/02/10/95-of-climate-models-agree-the-observations-must-be-wrong/


----------



## GURPS

*AP Reports That 2014 Was the ‘Hottest Year on Record.’ Then They Issue a ‘Clarification’ That Says Something Very Different.*


The 650 million-to-one statistic, the AP noted, was a bit out of context, and the original story also omitted an explanation of the margins of error in hottest year calculations — margins of error that could easily negate the claim that 2014 was the hottest year on record.

Read the AP’s whole clarification below:

_In a story Jan. 16, The Associated Press reported that the odds that nine of the 10 hottest years have occurred since 2000 are about 650 million to one. These calculations, as the story noted, treated as equal the possibility of any given year in the records being one of the hottest. The story should have included the fact that substantial warming in the years just prior to this century could make it more likely that the years since were warmer, because high temperatures tend to persist.

The story also reported that 2014 was the hottest year on record, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration and NASA, but did not include the caveat that other recent years had average temperatures that were almost as high — and they all fall within a margin of error that lessens the certainty that any one of the years was the hottest.

An earlier version of the story quoted Rutgers University climate scientist Jennifer Francis as noting that the margin of error makes it uncertain whether 2014 was warmest, or the second, third or sixth warmest year. She said that regardless, the trend shows a “clear, consistent and incontrovertible” warming of Earth. That reference to the margin of error was dropped in later versions._​


----------



## Gilligan

The hits keep coming...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/environment/globalwarming/11395516/The-fiddling-with-temperature-data-is-the-biggest-science-scandal-ever.html


----------



## Gilligan

...and the battles continue. The smell of desperation grows stronger every day.


http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/02/21/nyt-smears-scientist-willie-soon-for-telling-the-truth-about-global-warming/


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> Some of us can read. The Daily Mail is not a "source"..it is a newspaper. The *source* for the story was NASA..specifically the GISS.
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> And regardless... the models are pitifully out of whack with the data. ]



In view of Psy's concerns about domestic 'terror' and how the administration intends to act, I gotta believe your refusal to accept settled dogma is some sort of national threat/hate crime/radical/extreme/terror thingy. I am a known chronic emitter of greenhouse gases, so, I guess I am on someones list too.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> I am a known chronic emitter of greenhouse gases, so, I guess I am on someones list too.



Me too. It's so much worse on a trans-atlantic flight too...with nowhere to hide.


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> Me too. It's so much worse on a trans-atlantic flight too...with *nowhere to hide.*


MH370 was hid pretty good.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> MH370 was hid pretty good.



I had nothing to do with that. I swear.


----------



## Gilligan

So...when will the AGW cultists finally die off?



> “Going forward we should expect less warming from future greenhouse gas emissions than climate models are projecting,” write climate scientists Pat Michaels and Chip Knappenberger with the libertarian Cato Institute, adding that this study could be a “death blow” to global warming hysteria.



http://dailycaller.com/2015/03/31/scientists-say-new-study-is-a-death-blow-to-global-warming-hysteria/


----------



## Larry Gude

"future greenhouse gas emissions"


GREENHOUSE GAS:     O2

You breathe it.  

I'm on a ####ing mission....      GREENHOUSES PRODUCE AIR. That is our gas.

AIR


O2 

Greenhouses CONSUME CO2.  Use it. Turn it into food and pretty things and... OXYGEN.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> I'm on a ####ing mission....      GREENHOUSES PRODUCE AIR. That is our gas.
> 
> 
> .



anarchist


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> anarchist



Well it's an absurd analogy on every level. I can not think of another nearly as ignorant.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> Well it's an absurd analogy on every level. I can not think of another nearly as ignorant.



raycist


----------



## Gilligan

...about those fudged numbers....


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/11561629/Top-scientists-start-to-examine-fiddled-global-warming-figures.html


----------



## Gilligan

Funny piece...

http://personalliberty.com/another-year-another-earth-day/


----------



## Gilligan

The drumbeat continues...

http://pjmedia.com/blog/global-warming-paradigm-scuttled/?singlepage=true


----------



## Gilligan

Good grief....


http://dailycaller.com/2015/06/15/americas-most-advanced-climate-station-data-shows-us-in-a-10-year-cooling-trend/


----------



## GURPS

*Redeye Radio was replaying a clip from Feb*



> *The fiddling with temperature data is the biggest science scandal ever*
> New data shows that the “vanishing” of polar ice is not the result of runaway global warming
> 
> 
> 
> When future generations look back on the global-warming scare of the past 30 years, nothing will shock them more than the extent to which the official temperature records – on which the entire panic ultimately rested – were systematically “adjusted” to show the Earth as having warmed much more than the actual data justified.
> 
> Two weeks ago, under the headline “How we are being tricked by flawed data on global warming”, I wrote about Paul Homewood, who, on his Notalotofpeopleknowthat blog, had checked the published temperature graphs for three weather stations in Paraguay against the temperatures that had originally been recorded. In each instance, the actual trend of 60 years of data had been dramatically reversed, so that a cooling trend was changed to one that showed a marked warming.
> 
> This was only the latest of many examples of a practice long recognised by expert observers around the world – one that raises an ever larger question mark over the entire official surface-temperature record.
> 
> Following my last article, Homewood checked a swathe of other South American weather stations around the original three. In each case he found the same suspicious one-way “adjustments”. First these were made by the US government’s Global Historical Climate Network (GHCN). They were then amplified by two of the main official surface records, the Goddard Institute for Space Studies (Giss) and the National Climate Data Center (NCDC), which use the warming trends to estimate temperatures across the vast regions of the Earth where no measurements are taken. Yet these are the very records on which scientists and politicians rely for their belief in “global warming”.






so apparently 'climatologists', were substituting data from cities to towns 100 miles away it the data was missing ....

that would be like using the temperature for downtown DC for Chesapeake Ranch Estates 

if the fraudulent data is removed, there is a 20 yr cooling trend


----------

